# Betty and Ted update.



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's been a while so here are a few photos I've just taken of Betty and Ted.

They are both cut quite short at the moment. I clipped Betty yesterday ( finally getting a bit quicker!!!) and Ted was done a couple of weeks ago.

I thought it might be interesting for prospective owners to see the difference between a toy and a mini mix....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Your house is spotless. Your poos are gorgeous! Their cuts are perfect. Ted matches the rug  and my hubby is in love with Betty's sweet face.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree about the house and your poos looks gorgeous, cute and very well behaved!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you must have rented a house like they do for the Hello photo shoots!! how can you possibly have such a clean house with 2 Cockapoo's!! We seem to have a permanent layer of mud dust even after cleaning with just 1!! but I guess the pictures were of the dogs so....They are of course gorgeous, Betty looks quite angelic (I know you don't always describe her that way!) and Ted is just so yummy, I bet you didn't think of Betty as that small until you got Ted, they are both looking wonderful.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I think you must have rented a house like they do for the Hello photo shoots!! how can you possibly have such a clean house with 2 Cockapoo's!! We seem to have a permanent layer of mud dust even after cleaning with just 1!! but I guess the pictures were of the dogs so....They are of course gorgeous, Betty looks quite angelic (I know you don't always describe her that way!) and Ted is just so yummy, I bet you didn't think of Betty as that small until you got Ted, they are both looking wonderful.


These photos were taken in the conservatory and I can assure you it doesn't always look lie that


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

What beautiful poos, they look so angelic x x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

They're so cute, like your two Kody & Beau are quite different in size, Beau being the toy x is small in comparison to mini x Kody who's very tall


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Defo a 'Hello!' photo shoot .. perfect dogs in their perfect home  

Stunning pics Colin xxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

How do you keep your floor tiles so shiney??????????

Betty and Ted look gorgeous as ever!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, stop showing off your clean house!!! 

B & T look fab as usual. I like Betty cut short, she looks quite puppy like again.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh... Lovely update Colin 

I of course am too busy looking at the dogs to even notice anything else in the photos 

You do a really fab job with their grooming, so professional looking. I agree with Clare that Betty looks great short...Love seeing Her again with her lovely big eyes :love-eyes:

Ted of course is A little honey too.. 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to say that I quite like Betty short too ( I thought I would never say that) I think she looks younger and slimmer....wish a simple haircut would do that for me


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have to say that I quite like Betty short too ( I thought I would never say that) I think she looks younger and slimmer....wish a simple haircut would do that for me


:laugh::laugh::laugh:... Tell me about it!!!

Molly is the exact same...her hair grows out the way and I'm always paranoid that she looks fat ...I'm desperate to get her groomed again soon and will def keep it on the shorter side...it looks so unkempt when long.... I too never thought I'd be saying this... 

xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Betty is one of my favourite dogs on here. She is so attractive! And of course, not forgetting ted. 
Scrumptiously angelic.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Me too! I love Biccy's coat short now as again, he looks slimmer and fitter. He's definitely a 'tubby bear' when his coat gets too long! Betty and Ted are the perfect pair! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I have to say that I quite like Betty short too ( I thought I would never say that) I think she looks younger and slimmer....wish a simple haircut would do that for me


I think this is the thing with smaller 'poos. My Betty starts to look a bit short legged when her coat gets too long yet a good hair cut and she looks taller and leaner!! Like you say, why does this not work for us humans!!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Betty and Ted look lovely - Meadow is not thanking you, as the photos galvanised me into giving her a much needed bath and trim.

M looks quite similar to Betty now, her tail still has ginger ends, but is definitely growing through a very pale cream, the ginger ends on her back were trimmed off this time with the clippers. Were Betty's ears more gingery at one point? M's are still ginger at the moment, along with her muzzle.

Colin, I think you have said in another post that you use a Tropiclean shampoo, which has a conditioner 'built in', but I can't find it - could you remind me please? Shampooing M twice, and then 2 lots of conditioner takes so much time, and it takes me long enough to do the clipping! Thanks.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Von said:


> Betty and Ted look lovely - Meadow is not thanking you, as the photos galvanised me into giving her a much needed bath and trim.
> 
> M looks quite similar to Betty now, her tail still has ginger ends, but is definitely growing through a very pale cream, the ginger ends on her back were trimmed off this time with the clippers. Were Betty's ears more gingery at one point? M's are still ginger at the moment, along with her muzzle.
> 
> Colin, I think you have said in another post that you use a Tropiclean shampoo, which has a conditioner 'built in', but I can't find it - could you remind me please? Shampooing M twice, and then 2 lots of conditioner takes so much time, and it takes me long enough to do the clipping! Thanks.


Still looking gorgeous Colin ! - the floors OMG  ha ha

Beautiful doggies, very smart !

I also use Tropiclean and buy mine through Amazon !


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

They are so lovely . 
I love both their coats and you do an amazing job grooming them yourself.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Von said:


> Betty and Ted look lovely - Meadow is not thanking you, as the photos galvanised me into giving her a much needed bath and trim.
> 
> M looks quite similar to Betty now, her tail still has ginger ends, but is definitely growing through a very pale cream, the ginger ends on her back were trimmed off this time with the clippers. Were Betty's ears more gingery at one point? M's are still ginger at the moment, along with her muzzle.
> 
> Colin, I think you have said in another post that you use a Tropiclean shampoo, which has a conditioner 'built in', but I can't find it - could you remind me please? Shampooing M twice, and then 2 lots of conditioner takes so much time, and it takes me long enough to do the clipping! Thanks.



I have used Tropiclean in the past but now use Groomers detangle shampoo
and also their detangle spray ( I spray it on after bathing and leave it on ie- no rinse - I'm convinced it helps repel some of the dirt!!). personally I find them better and cheaper than Tropiclean. You can also easily buy it from PAH so no delivery charges to worry about.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Minnie said:


> They are so lovely .
> I love both their coats and you do an amazing job grooming them yourself.


Thanks but actually when you have a good pair of clippers and find a comb attachment that gives you the required length there isn't actually very much you can do wrong


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

What gorgeous photos! They are just beautiful!!!! Ha ha i was thinking wow look at how shiny the floor is too!!!! Ha ha. I'm going to go clean now!!!!!


----------

